# Help! leg pain



## Chumbawamba (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi all,This is my first post and I am worried as hell.. excuse my language but I AM SERIOUSLY WORRIED.So it hasn't been long since I was been told by my doctor that I have IBS. I have suffered from constipation a lot in the years that have passed, but this time I had tremendous pain in my lower abdomen and it was always bloated so I went to see my gynecologist thinking it had to do with my uterus, but then with the ultrasound it shows that I have IBS and it was very bad.He put me on a medicine called Duspatalin retard 200mg, 2 pills/day (mebeverine hydrochloride) and it has got better.. there is only one thing... I get leg cramps.. when the pain is located on one side, usually the right, the pain goes down my legs. I feel it becomes numb and tired, and it doesn't hurt that bad but it bothers me.I literally stopped eating because I dont digest well.. My constipation lasts up to 5 days even a week sometimes. It hasn't got better, the bloated feeling is ok now, not like before, and not perfect at all. I have to drink very warm water almost everyday before drinking or eating anything else, and have prunes because it helps. I have also felt that coffee sometimes helps too.I am very nervous about my leg pain. I dont even know if it is not related to the IBS.. but thought of asking if anyone has this issue? If it isnt related so that I know if I should see a doctor seriously.Please help, I am desperate!


----------



## Chumbawamba (Mar 11, 2008)

OMG, no one wants to reply?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm not sure how a sonogram can diagnose IBS other than seeing a bunch of stool in your colon.First we need to get you moving. Stool softeners are a good start, begin with one in the morning and two at night. Milk of Magnesia is another good thing to get you moving. Suppositories are also good to get things moving. I don't do enema's but I also hear they are good too as long as you don't use them too often. Once you do get moving again keep up on 2 stool softeners per day until your system heals itself.A checklist to begin with adding to your diet.Probiotics- do you take them? It will help alot with the gas and bloating. Begin immediately and buy one that is refrigerated. You can usually find these locally at a natural foods market or vitamin store or at an independent pharmacy.Try a fiber supplement that is Flax based such as Garden of Life Super Seed. Psyllium tends to constipate people. Cytrucel has been very helpful in keeping me regular too. I have taken Citrucel up to 3 times a day for several weeks without harm.Digestive enzymes help break down food which is then easier to pass.Recently I have begin taking a whole foods vitamin called Alive by Natures Way and I am pooping great every day. It has digestive enzymes in it which may be why. This vitamin even has iron in it so I'm not sure why it's making me go but I'm not complaining. I have even cheated a bit on my eating habits and not been taking as much supplemental fiber and I'm still going without any effort.







Limit your animal protein as it's hard to digest. DO an internet search and avoid high fiber veggies that are hard to digest.Relax and let us know how you are doing.


----------

